# HOK Kandy Tangerine



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

Search is down, can anyone post pictures of that color??


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres pretty much the same color from the PPG RadianceII, orange glow over pure gold base


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 25 2008, 05:51 AM~10500120
> *heres pretty much the same color from the PPG RadianceII, orange glow over pure gold base
> 
> 
> ...


 :0...... Whats the exact name of that color, or a paint code would help! preciate the pic tho homie! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

orange glow over a pure gold base,out of the PPG RadianceII book


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

dont know if its hok but its kandy tangerine with ice pearl flake :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 26 2008, 05:41 AM~10507820
> *orange glow over a pure gold base,out of the PPG RadianceII book
> *


PRECIATE IT HOMIE! NOT SURE IF I HAVE THAT BOOK BUT WHEN I MAKE ANOTHER TRIP TO THE PAINT STORE I'D HAVE 2 ASK 4 THAT COLOR AND BOOK! :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Apr 26 2008, 07:16 AM~10507887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKS GOOD!, HOW MUCH ICE FLAKE WAS PUT IN TO IT?


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@Apr 26 2008, 06:51 AM~10507935
> *  LOOKS GOOD!, HOW MUCH ICE FLAKE WAS PUT IN TO IT?
> *


I think he put 2 jars


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

HOK Tangerine over orion silver,patterns with pearl under the candy :cheesy:


----------



## Lay63Low (Jun 4, 2007)

HOK kandy tangerine orange over zenieth gold base,pics are inside my room its way brighter in the sun.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Apr 26 2008, 08:16 AM~10507887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn !!!!


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 26 2008, 05:58 PM~10510040
> *HOK Tangerine over orion silver,patterns with pearl under the candy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 .....FUCK A GOLD BASE! :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 30 2008, 01:46 AM~10538657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! ITS JUST SUMTHIN ABOUT ORANGE...... :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Apr 26 2008, 12:16 PM~10507887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pics Of My Frame Is Tangerine Over BC12 



















BC12


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

LOOKS DAMN GOOD! KEEP EM COMING HOMIES!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@May 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10657322
> *LOOKS DAMN GOOD! KEEP EM COMING HOMIES!!
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 01:54 AM~10659329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 01:54 AM~10659329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 13 2008, 10:53 PM~10649767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! YOU SHOULD CONSIDER SOME ADJUSTABLES FOR YOUR REAR END. :0


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 15 2008, 07:20 AM~10659916
> *DAMN! YOU SHOULD CONSIDER SOME ADJUSTABLES FOR YOUR REAR END. :0
> *


X2! DI U USE TWO DIFFERENT BASE COLORS OR IS IT THE PIC HOMIE?!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 13 2008, 07:53 PM~10649767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this used to be a clean ass car :0


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 15 2008, 08:43 PM~10665435
> *this used to be a clean ass car :0
> *


:0 WAT HAPPENED??


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@May 15 2008, 07:41 PM~10664956
> *X2! DI U USE TWO DIFFERENT BASE COLORS OR IS IT THE PIC HOMIE?!
> *


LOOKS LIKE 2 DIFFERENT BASE COLORS TO ME. :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@May 22 2008, 09:24 PM~10715555
> *:biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10720985
> *LOOKS LIKE 2 DIFFERENT BASE COLORS TO ME.  :yes:
> *


THATZ WAT I THOUGHT BUT I WAZNT SURE! :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@May 15 2008, 08:38 PM~10665947
> *:0  WAT HAPPENED??
> *


HE SOLD IT. :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 9 2008, 01:54 AM~11044072
> *HE SOLD IT. :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's some that I painted.

Tangerine Kandy over bc02(Orion Silver):









Tangerine over Gold base with orange flake:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! I SHOULD B PAINTING MINE N THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS H.O.K KANDY TANGERINE OVER GOLD FLAKE N GOLD BASE! N I JUST PICKED UP A SATA JET 3000 DIGITAL N IM ANXIOUS 2 SPRAY THAT MUTHAFUCKA!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 30 2008, 02:46 AM~10538657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that tan top doesnt look that bad.......I think I'll do the tan instead of the white on my cutty


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## buick regal 85 ltd (Jun 18, 2008)

hok tangerine over hok zenith gold base


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

You may not like the cars but it's Kandy Tangerine




































One of the best I've seen


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 91bubblecaprice_@May 15 2008, 03:52 AM~10659855
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What color of base coat r u going gold or silver. and r u going wit flake. Im goin to try gold, but dont know what basecoat brand to use or how much or size of flake to use..


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

they all look really good


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> bad muthafkr :yes: :yes:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------

